# outlook 2003 cant disply MIME



## sparcplug (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi

This is an act of desperation.
I have a clients that is running outlook 2003. She works for an acounting company that gets emails from the south african revenue service.
These mails are financial statements sent as MIME format
(Its sent as a PDF in the body of the mail and not as an attachment)
I spoke to SARS and that is how they do things, they notified me that they do not sent anything as attachments any more, everything is now in the body of the mail.

I have tried averything but stil the mail is displayed like this 

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: 12 April 2011 10:11 AM
To: Lyn Hamman; boundary=MIME_BOUNDARY
Subject: Statement of Account - PAYE: 48803875

This is a multi-part message in MIME format.
--MIME_BOUNDARY

Please find attached your Statement of Account - PAYE.

Kind Regards

The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity to which it is addressed and may contain
confidential and/or privileged material. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of or taking of
any action in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is
prohibited. If you received this in error, please contact the sender and delete the material from any computer.


Please Note: This email and its contents are subject to our email legal notice which can be viewed at http://www.sars.gov.za/Email_Disclaimer.pdf

--MIME_BOUNDARY
Content-Type: application/pdf; name="PAYESA_875901211.pdf"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="PAYESA_875901211.pdf"

JVBERi0xLjYKJeLjz9MKMSAwIG9iago8PC9MZW5ndGggMjMzNzU2L0ZpbHRlci9GbGF0ZURl
Y29kZT4+c3RyZWFtCnicrLxZs6tGtjX6zq9w+JW4lfTNF6fOFyAESCCE6MXLDRAgOtF34tff
1Nputqtsl33uWRFrbwHZzhxzzjGS1PqvKX11dTSlP2yvuhn/+WM+Td3/AWBd139sWfSPdniC



That is just part of the msg. Due to rules i can not attach the whole mail
i really need help pls

thank you
sparc


----------

